# MagicQ and Smoke Machine Problem



## surrey2013 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all,

Ive been trying to run a smoke machine using magicq on a laptop however nothing seems to happen! I know the USB to DMX dongle works for other things such as led lights/dimmers and i have tried the smoke machine with a conventional 24 channel lighting desk and it worked fine. The model is an acme hp5d and has been known to work with light factory recently. I have patched the smoke machine as both a one channel and two channel generic smoke machine in magicq but still nothing. Am i doing something obviously wrong (which i hope i am) or is it something more complex?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as ideally i need to get this working in the next couple of days.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Van (Feb 1, 2013)

My guess would be the sample rate of the smoke machine is not running at the same rate as the USB dogle utput.
It's been a long day and I'm more than positive someone will correct my nomenclature, but here's the gist: DMX-512 can be operated on a couple of 'frequencies' or rates, if you will. If you plug in a device that is set to read single data rate and your dongle is out-putting dbl then it can't see the data. Check to see if you have a speed setting in either Magicq or if there is documentation with the dongle on how to change the data rate.


----------

